# Does Gutter Cleaning Pay?



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

We currently install windows, siding and gutters, Thinking about offering gutter cleaning as I get so many calls for it. Can money be made doing this? Is it worth my time? Dont get upset, What can one charge to clean gutters? How often do you do it? Do you set the customer up with a program for cleaning? Also hoping this will get my foot in the door to sell new gutters, gutter protection and siding.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like a craigslist job to me. I'd hire a high school kid to do it. I wouldn't even think of hiring a real company for that.

edit: Whoops! forgot you're the craigslist whore. My bad.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I know a lot of gutter companies up here offer a service agreement along with there installation. It can include cleaning once or twice a year and sometimes will include removal and re-installation to avoid gutters breaking off in the winter due to ice build up.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Susan Betz said:


> Sounds like a craigslist job to me. I'd hire a high school kid to do it. I wouldn't even think of hiring a real company for that.
> 
> edit: Whoops! forgot you're the craigslist whore. My bad.


Thanks, I was looking for serious replies, Hoping Grumpy will come along as he offers it. It will be like anything else we do, for serious people with dough to spend. We would come up with a plan, explain how we remove everything, wash them down, clean the outside, check the downspouts, sign them up for however many times a year. Excellent job to use in between projects.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Susan Betz said:


> Sounds like a craigslist job to me. I'd hire a high school kid to do it. I wouldn't even think of hiring a real company for that.
> 
> edit: Whoops! forgot you're the craigslist whore. My bad.


Now thats just wrong:no::laughing:


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Thanks, I was looking for serious replies, Hoping Grumpy will come along as he offers it. It will be like anything else we do, for serious people with dough to spend. We would come up with a plan, explain how we remove everything, wash them down, clean the outside, check the downspouts, sign them up for however many times a year. Excellent job to use in between projects.


You don't think I'm serious? OK, I've had one beer and I'm feeling kinda flip right now. You're right, it's a good sideline and could definitely lead to other projects. But I'm not entirely kidding about what I said, either. I would never think to call a company for that service. I'd seriously check out craigslist or hire a high school kid. My point is you'd have to overcome that mindset.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am kind of curious what to charge also, i picked up a small job for this spring of cleaning the gutters and pressure washing the siding of a fello co-workers home "approx 1800' square". I was thinking time/materials at $45 an hour including drive time since it is a 35 mile drive.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

When I was putting myself through school I was doing odd-jobs and gutters were one of them. At the time I was charging around $75-$150 and it only took me about an hour to an hour and a half. Good for me because I had the time and could knock out several in a day. Just make sure you can get enough in one day to make it worth your while, or like you said maybe do a few and lead to future projects.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

There is a guy in my neighborhood that runs a handyman business, and he charges it out by his regular hourly rate of $55.00 an hour.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

in NJ, Ned Stevens comes to mind, The guy has billboards and a fleet of orange mini pickups throughout the state. The guy ED im working with was goin off the other day (he should try decaff) 'How the heck can he make money at 35$ a house?!!!!" he screamed. I said "Ed..Relax!, I don't know and I don't care. Maybe its a franchise"


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

It would be an excellent opportunity to get your foot in the door to sell a gutter protection device. Pick one to 3 of the available brands available to you and upsell them this product as a good-better-best option.

Calculate a 2-4 times per year gutter cleaning life cycle cost and compare that to the installed price of the gutter guard you will be installing.

This type of home owner is already the right candidate to sell these products to.

Their are many other benefits to lilst, why the gutter guard protection would be worth their while, which would defer the only other comaprison, being the initial investment cost.

Ed


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Susan Betz said:


> You don't think I'm serious? OK, I've had one beer and I'm feeling kinda flip right now. You're right, it's a good sideline and could definitely lead to other projects. But I'm not entirely kidding about what I said, either. I would never think to call a company for that service. I'd seriously check out craigslist or hire a high school kid. My point is you'd have to overcome that mindset.


Sorry its hard to tell, theres one member here who says I am a hack because we have actually sold a few jobs on CL at full price. 

Thats why I am posing the question, I am not going to clean someones gutters for $50 What I will do is explain that we are insured, do a proper, safe job, and can solve most problems. What I need to come up with is a per ft number to use just like we do when we sell gutters. We wont offer a by the hour charge, a set price and thats that. Perhaps one price for doing once a year and another price for doing it twice a year, and then a price for expensive gutters guards and new gutters, which would eliminate paying us to clean your gutters.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> It would be an excellent opportunity to get your foot in the door to sell a gutter protection device. Pick one to 3 of the available brands available to you and upsell them this product as a good-better-best option.
> 
> Calculate a 2-4 times per year gutter cleaning life cycle cost and compare that to the installed price of the gutter guard you will be installing.
> 
> ...


Aw, Ed, I seriously wanted to string him along for a few more posts. You are just too nice. 

My hubby and I went to the Orlando Home and Garden show today and there were two companies with gutter guard systems there at the show. So there is definitely a market for that. That would be a great upsell.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Susan Betz said:


> Aw, Ed, I seriously wanted to string him along for a few more posts. You are just too nice.
> 
> My hubby and I went to the Orlando Home and Garden show today and there were two companies with gutter guard systems there at the show. So there is definitely a market for that. That would be a great upsell.


We are going all out with it at our next show. It was IMO the NUMBER 1 thing people were looking for at the show we were at two weeks ago


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Sorry its hard to tell, theres one member here who says I am a hack because we have actually sold a few jobs on CL at full price.
> 
> Thats why I am posing the question, I am not going to clean someones gutters for $50 What I will do is explain that we are insured, do a proper, safe job, and can solve most problems. What I need to come up with is a per ft number to use just like we do when we sell gutters. We wont offer a by the hour charge, a set price and thats that. Perhaps one price for doing once a year and another price for doing it twice a year, and then a price for expensive gutters guards and new gutters, which would eliminate paying us to clean your gutters.


Hey, if you sold a job for full price on CL more power to you. Why would that make you a hack? I don't get it. Hacks are uninsured, charge below cost, do a crappy job... do you fit that definition? Advertising on CL does not make you a hack. I advertise on CL. I don't get any jobs from it, but that's my problem. I don't consider us hacks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Patrick said:


> We are going all out with it at our next show. It was IMO the NUMBER 1 thing people were looking for at the show we were at two weeks ago


I have seen prices range from $ 16.00 per foot all the way to $ 26.00 per foot. Theres Gold in them thar Gutter Guard devices. Thats what they are really protecting.

Heck, I get $ 4.00 per foot for the HD version with the window screening laminated to the diamond punch outs. That more than a gutter sub charges to fabricate and install the actual gutters themselves, for material and labor.

Ed


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Patrick said:


> We currently install windows, siding and gutters, Thinking about offering gutter cleaning as I get so many calls for it. Can money be made doing this? Is it worth my time? Dont get upset, What can one charge to clean gutters? How often do you do it? Do you set the customer up with a program for cleaning? Also hoping this will get my foot in the door to sell new gutters, gutter protection and siding.



Can't see why not. Customers are always me to install CATV, telephone, and data lines -- even though I am an electrician -- not a phone guy! If u think it's going to help profit your company why the hell not?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> in NJ, Ned Stevens comes to mind, The guy has billboards and a fleet of orange mini pickups throughout the state. The guy ED im working with was goin off the other day (he should try decaff) 'How the heck can he make money at 35$ a house?!!!!" he screamed. I said "Ed..Relax!, I don't know and I don't care. Maybe its a franchise"


he was my first thought...but then his site wouldn't load up for me...he supposedly covers 7 states...not sure if it's all one company or franchise though...but I guess there is money in anything if done right...


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

mahlere said:


> he was my first thought...but then his site wouldn't load up for me...he supposedly covers 7 states...not sure if it's all one company or franchise though...but I guess there is money in anything if done right...


 
the site listed second loads. Not sure if a squatter took the nedstevens.com site first. but the nedstevensgutters.com loads, You can see his pricing depends on 

square footage of home footprint
roof pitch. 
detached or attached garage, 
single level 
multi level. 

So there are the variables he uses. he is also explicit in that he uses the customers water, and that his guarantee is only for a short 30 day term. 
and payment is due five days after service. 

he also upsells seamless gutters, guards, screens and repair.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've cleaned gutters for people before. I charge the same no matter what I'm doing, so why not? I'll fix the leaks and sags while I'm up there too.

I got asked to bid on cleaning all the gutters in a townhome complex last year. I didn't really want the job so I bid it double what I normally would have. They gratefully accepted. It turned out that they couldn't find anybody who was willing to do it. So, I made a big fistful of money doing something that wasn't terribly difficult.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jan 18, 2012)

@Griz

Dirty deeds, done dirt cheap...


----------



## Blu Roofing (Jan 5, 2013)

Gutter cleaning could be beneficial as it provides you with an opportunity to develop a relationship with a customer that could potentially need windows, siding, and other services that you provide.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Blu Roofing said:


> Gutter cleaning could be beneficial as it provides you with an opportunity to develop a relationship with a customer that could potentially need windows, siding, and other services that you provide.


Not necessarly. The person may just be looking for someone cheap to clean their gutters.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

A roofing friend who does copper and slate work does gutter cleaning. He has 3 trucks out for two week spring and fall. As they do the cleaning they take pictures of any needed repairs.

He does roughly 50k in cleaning and writes proposal's for the next few weeks. Most are roofs the maintain with existing clients. His guys can't stand it, but they usually back log about 2 years. They also install wood and copper gutters.

Again around here they do a whole house for $50 also. 

So I guess it depends.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

thats some easy money to go out and get.

everything pays. organize it, 3-4 houses a day? ya, go get it. $$$$


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

sandshooter said:


> thats some easy money to go out and get.
> 
> everything pays. organize it, 3-4 houses a day? ya, go get it. $$$$


Easy money, but they don't pay a lot.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

cabinetsnj said:


> Easy money, but they don't pay a lot.


I didn't say they payed a lot. But if that work is available and I'm sitting home guess what


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

sandshooter said:


> I didn't say they payed a lot. But if that work is available and I'm sitting home guess what


I think, I would just sit at home.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> I think, I would just sit at home.


 I would stay at home also.

People think it would be easy money-and are probably thinking it's a 35 sq. ranch with a 4/12 pitch,walkable roof,dry leaves etc.

but I can tell you that who actually calls us are 16 /12 pitches-they wait untill late november after all the leaves are down(understandably)- but by then you have a years worth of crud in the gutters AND it's now frozen into the gutter and the house has maybe 8 or 10 sections of gutter with runs of maybe 15 feet each--so you need multiple ladder placements for each section etc.-----and on top of that they want to pay $50-$80

I would choose to sit home- because it's actually a money loser, not an earner.

and more importantly--we do slate and tile work-and by late november when a gutter cleaning call comes in we are jammed up trying to finish slate and tile work for good customers before the weather completely turns to [email protected] AND it's dark by 5:00 pm so the days are short.

I am not going to tell slate customers who may have been waiting months for us to squeeze their job in that we can't get to it after all because I decided to clean out some gutters instead.

Stephen


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> I would stay at home also.
> 
> People think it would be easy money-and are probably thinking it's a 35 sq. ranch with a 4/12 pitch,walkable roof,dry leaves etc.
> 
> ...



There are better things to do with ones time than clean gutters.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

cabinetsnj said:


> There are better things to do with ones time than clean gutters.


Thats why most people dont clean them. :laughing:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Thats why most people dont clean them. :laughing:


That is exactly, what I was thinking.


----------

